# Multi purpose router/bench



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

*Multi purpose router/bench (Lots of Pics)*

It seems like my shop is a never ending evolution of ideas chasing the elusive dream of someday reaching the ultimate way I would like to work, use and store my tools.

For the last couple of months I have been planning and gathering ideas to better utilize my small shop space and conveniently work outdoors without the process of having to make 15 trips in and out the door getting my tools together to do a job. Due to a medical condition of rapid physical fatigue between breaks, I have to make my every step and motion count throughout my day. Working outdoors eliminates a lot of clean up and natural “dust control” when weather permits. 

Two of my most used and favorite tools are my router station and my EZ Saw system (Eurekazone.com). Eliminating my TS a few weeks ago as well as a few other footprint eaters that I found repetitious in function, I have opened up a lot of space in my shop. I have since found even more space by changing out my old Norm style router cabinet in favor of the smaller and simpler Oak-Park router table.

With all things considered and the effort required to move the weight of my “temporary” folding leg EZ Smart Table in and out of my shop, I worked toward a simpler (kiss) design to aid me in my quest. After seeing many of ideas on various forums, I was able to put together my version of an outdoor workbench that allows me a lot of flexibility.

This rolling workbench has so many uses that I won’t even attempt to name them. Some of the uses that come to mind are: an EZ smart saw table, router table bench, sanding bench, sharpener/grinder bench, assembly bench and so on. The nicest part of all is that I can make a single trip out of the shop with everything I need on wheels. No more straining and exhausting myself just getting set up to work.

The bench measures 52” long by 28” wide and stands 25” high on the flat side and 29” high on the EZ smart table side. This is the universal height that figured best for the way I planned on using the bench. I attempted to add as many convenience features as could be thought of and will probably add a few more after thoughts as time goes by. The project was simple and inexpensive as you can see from the materials used. I designed it open and airy so easy enough to blow the dust and chips away with the compressor hose.
Since I am a long-winded person, I should just allow the pictures to finish the story from here.

Thanks for looking and I am open for any or questions.

I will load additional pictures in the next post down.

Continued


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

*continuation*

continuation of pictures


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a great looking set up Box. I wanted to take a look at it again and I figured you had it posted here somewhere! Nice job! 

corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, what are we going to do with you? All that time and effort and you forgot the drink holders... (Smart design, nice job as always)


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Corey and Mike. It was a nice little project and not too complicated, one of those design as you go things.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Bob 

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Bob..... I appreciate the kind words always.


----------



## bigjohn123 (Nov 18, 2010)

*STK table*



Bob N said:


> continuation of pictures


Hi Bob I know this was maid long ago but I just bought a STK kit from Eurekazone and the EZ-one but would like to make one just like you have for outside use and maybe leave it there in front of the car in the drive way.

What did you finish wood with for the weather and info on cutlist would be great yes the picks are cool and cansee how it goes together but if you have the numbers would save me some work.

I like this a lot and the other to items you have there also router table and dove tale jig. No sure if email is listed or not but if you need let me know thanks john....


----------

